
Animation of gravitational lensing (artist’s impression) - hcrisp
https://spacetelescope.org/videos/hubblecast70c/
======
hcrisp
I was always curious to see what one would look like animated. Here's the
article about the newly discovered sunburnt arc:

[https://spacetelescope.org/news/heic1920/](https://spacetelescope.org/news/heic1920/)

